# Slow Spokes DFW November 2014 Cruiser Ride



## Fattirefan (Nov 12, 2014)

Slow Spokes DFW November 2014 Cruiser Ride

Saturday, November 22, 2014 at 1:00 PM, Dallas, TX

The “Slow Spokes DFW” cruiser bicycle club invites all fans of cruiser style bicycles (beach bikes, vintage bikes, ratrod bikes, kustom bikes, BMX & muscle bikes, etc.) to join them for a cruiser bike ride on Saturday, November 22nd, at 1:00 PM.  Riders will enjoy the Trinity Skyline and Trinity Levee trails near the Continental Avenue Bridge park.  The ride is family-friendly and suitable for all abilities.  Total distance will be around 10 miles.

Let’s meet-up at the Trinity Groves parking located at the intersection of Singleton Blvd and Pastor Street.  The approximate address is 328 Singleton Blvd, Dallas, TX 75212.


----------



## Fattirefan (Nov 21, 2014)

Unfortunately, the November 2014 Slow Spokes DFW ride is cancelled due to the inclement weather forecast for Saturday, November 22, 2014.

A suggested alternative is the “Tweed Ride” on Sunday 11/23/14 at 1:30 PM.  Meet at the infamous "Grassy Knoll" in Dallas.  Details may be found on the Bike Friendly Oak Cliff website.

Have a great weekend!


----------

